# Bright Memory: Infinite Ray Tracing Benchmark



## jlewis02 (Dec 20, 2020)

Seen this on steam today.
It's free and looks very good.


----------



## KainXS (Dec 21, 2020)

it has a loop mode at least, i wonder if it can be used for stress testing.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 21, 2020)

I take it this benchmark is based on the game?


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 21, 2020)

Any other download link?


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 21, 2020)

Arctucas said:


> Any other download link?


Only on steam as far as I can tell


----------



## wolf (Dec 21, 2020)

Says in the screenshot DLSS off, I assume this means the benchmark supports DLSS?


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 21, 2020)

wolf said:


> Says in the screenshot DLSS off, I assume this means the benchmark supports DLSS?


Yes it does


----------

